# لو مسلم ادخل بسرعة



## engmyra (19 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته**

​​​**حاليا تجري جريدة اسبانية استفتاء حول**ماهي الشخصية الكبيرة التي لها تاثير على البشرية ومن تلك الشخصيات الحبيب المصطفى**صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وباقي الانبياء مثل المسيح عيسى عليه السلام وعدة شخصيات**اخرى*​*

​​​**والشخصية الاعلى تصويتا سوف ينجز عنها برنامج خاص للتعريف بها وهذه هي**الفرصة السانحة كي يتعرف الاسبان والاوربيين بالحبيب المصطفى*​*

​​​**إذهب إلى**الرابط أدناه وصوت لرسول الهدى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. لن يأخذ الأمر سوى دقيقه**واحده**.*​*

​​​**إختر*
*Mahoma *
*وبعدها إضغط على*
*VOTAR *
*أسفل الصفحة*​*
​​​**http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate...ciones689.html*​


----------



## المهندس المرح (21 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير يا رب وننحشر يوم القيامة مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أجمعين


----------



## المعتزة بدينها (21 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## DINO (24 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي و جعل ها العمل في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## رسام2 (24 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## نسيبة حسين سربل (27 مارس 2007)

علمت كما قلت لى اخى العزيز اللهم اجمعنا ووالدينا مع المصطفى )ص( وهذه ايام ذكرى مولده ونحمد الاه الذى ارسله لنا ولولاان هدانا مكنا لنهدي


----------



## حامد محمد صبرى (28 مارس 2007)

جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mideleast2007 (30 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه و يجزيك خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بطروخه (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فداك ابى و امى يا رسول الله
امضاء مسلم فخور بدينه


----------



## ahmed_xp (7 أبريل 2007)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد اللهم صلى على سيدنا ورسولتا \ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بارك الله فيك اخى فى الله وبارك فى اعمالك الصالحه


----------



## شعوط (7 أبريل 2007)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## الكومنيكيشن (10 أبريل 2007)

فداك ابي وامي يارسول الله ياحبيبي .............
ونتيجة مشرفة في التصويت بأذن الله تعالى .......


----------



## ali1001 (11 أبريل 2007)

فداك ابى و امى يا رسول الله

يا حبيبى يا رسول الله


----------



## خباب (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء في الدنيى والاخرة


----------



## احمد زعتر (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملك المهندسين (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير حبيبنا


----------



## الجدى (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا , و أتمنى من الله ان يوفوا بعهودهم و يبلغوا الناس الصورة الحقيقية عن محمد خير البرية , رسول الله محمد خير خلق الله كلهم , يارسول الله لك منى تحية و سلاما يا من بحبك هاما حتى هاما , اللهم صلى عليه وسلم , فصلوا عليه و سلموا , وعلى أثاره أمشوا و سيروا


----------



## علي88 (28 أبريل 2007)

روحي فدا الرسول


----------



## علي88 (28 أبريل 2007)

مشاركة جميلة جدا


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adel77 (29 أبريل 2007)

هذه علامات المؤمنين في انقاذ الامة الاسلامية وجعل امة محمد يد واحده ان شاء الله ونصر الاسلام المذهب السني والشيعي باذن الله امين


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## toom902 (2 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير يا رب


----------



## محمدالكاتب (3 مايو 2007)

اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد


----------



## mouathmf (26 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخيييير بس يا اخي هاي الشعوب بطل ينفع معاعا الدعوه واحنا الأن ضد هجمه صليبية ضد الاسلام و المسلمين ولازم نكون من المجاهدين واللي بدافعوا عن الجهاد وبدعموه حتى ولو باللسان او بالقلب او باليد


----------



## حمادة راس (26 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معزوزة (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد عمرو (26 مايو 2007)

*ارجو ان يكون البرنامج التعريفي معرفاً بحق بالنبى الكريم دون تشويه أو انتقاص من سيرته و عظمته*​


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

فداك ابى و امى يا رسول الله


----------



## ragabali (15 يونيو 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي وان شاء الله النتيجه لصالحنا


----------



## إباء عربي (18 يونيو 2007)

الله أكبر ، الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم يأخذ 87 % 


مشكور أخوي و جزاك الله خير


----------



## hacam (19 يونيو 2007)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محب الهندسه (21 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك 
بس أرجو منك أن تعلمنا بآخر الآخبار عن التصويت


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يفضل نقل الموضوع الى الملتقى العام يشلهده جميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## younesser (5 يوليو 2007)

جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## soyaso2009 (6 يوليو 2007)

جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alyaari (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadsh (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وضاعف في حسناتك وتجاوز عن سيئاتك.


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (9 يوليو 2007)

Allah The greatest


----------



## مطر منذر (9 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و أدخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## atolba1 (9 يوليو 2007)

*ديوان الأمام الشافعى جاهز للطباعة word ورد*

وفقنى الله وإياكم


----------



## ابوايمن (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادنا جميعا حرصا


----------



## زكريا جبر (13 يوليو 2007)

الله يكرمك كما اكرمتنى


----------



## مؤمن2007 (14 يوليو 2007)

*الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام*

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (26 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## laptop engineer (27 يوليو 2007)

رايت ان نبى الله محمد هو اعلى من فى هذا التصنيف فازداد قلبى شوقا لرؤيتة 
اللهم احشرنا فى زمرة حبيبك المصطفى 
اااااااااااااااااااااااميننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## laptop engineer (27 يوليو 2007)

ياجماعة ارسلوا معايا الرسالة ديت لباقى المنتديات وعلى مواقع الشات على شان نعرف العالم قيمة المصطفى عندنا


----------



## mros (28 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك.

و النتيجة مشرفة والحمد لله.


----------



## مجيب الرحمن (28 يوليو 2007)

والله ما قصرت
ربنا يجزيك كل خير

_اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم_
_اللهم ادخلنا الجنة في زمرتة وأسقنا من حوضه وشفعه فينا يوم الموقف الأعظم_
_آمين يارب العالمين_


----------



## samir314 (28 يوليو 2007)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## مفكر الأمة (30 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخي في الاسلام/الفاضل

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

اخي قد وضع الموضوع في المنتدا الاسلامي لاستاد /عمرو خالد

اخوكم في الاسلام /مفكر الأمة

والسلام


----------



## م/شيماء (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير علي هذا الموضوع فمهما قالوا عن الحبيب محمد فلن يهز ذلك شعره منا فهم لا يساون شيء


----------



## شرشر (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ، وزادك حرصا على دينك ونبيك


----------



## ابو محمد الحديدي (7 أغسطس 2007)

الله اكبر الله اكبر فداك أبي وأمي يا رسول الله


----------



## بسنت السيد (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عن المسلمين خيرا وبارك فيك:20:


----------



## حسن سليمان (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
واحسن ختامك


----------



## eng_mechanic (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فداك ابى وامى ومالى وكل ما املك يا احب الناس الى قلبى يا حبيبى يا رسول الله صلى الله عليك وسلم
جزاكم الله كل خير اخى العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم
وشكرا


----------



## قطقوطة (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جهاد ايبك (11 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز الموقع اسباني ....... وغير مفهوم ممكن توضيح ........... يمكن التصويت انتها ؟


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## snake2010 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين والاسلام خيرا وجمعنا واياك بالنبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بجنة الفردوس


----------



## mm_mm19518 (14 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم اصلي و سلم و بارك علي صفوة الخلق سيدنا محمد و علي اهله و اصحابه و اتباعه الي يوم الدين .. و ارحم و الديي و ادخلهما جنات النعيم بكرمك و عفوك و رضاك يااكرم الاكرمين يارب


----------



## غيثون (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENDERCAN (17 أغسطس 2007)

Thank You For Your Advİce...


----------



## moh foad (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وياريت ننشر الموضوع أكتر يعني عندك مثلا ****** وغيره


----------



## ماهر85 (18 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندسةفتحية (22 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك زجزاك كل الخير:14: [/QUOTE]


----------



## fofocom4 (23 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله الذى وفقنا جميعا لهذا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (23 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله والله اكبر


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر الإسلام واعز المسلين


----------



## sameh 13 (26 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على افضل خلقك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## أبوعبدالمحسن (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي أشد الشكر على هذا


----------



## المستضيء بنور الله (30 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك بيك ويهدينا للصراط المستقيم


----------



## المستضيء بنور الله (30 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك بيك ويهدينا للصراط المستقيم


----------



## teshooooo2005 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الهم انصرنا علي القوم الكافرين


----------



## عماد عبد الكريم (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على افضل خلقك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وشكرا جزيل لك والله يبارك بيك


----------



## moa_ad (5 سبتمبر 2007)

allah akbar


----------



## كريم6230 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## رباص (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لاتقارن عظمه المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم بباقي البشريه فهو اعظمهم دون شك علينا اخذ الحيطة والحذر ممايرد الينا من الغرب ومن مايرد منهم.


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (7 سبتمبر 2007)

رباص قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لاتقارن عظمه المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم بباقي البشريه فهو اعظمهم دون شك علينا اخذ الحيطة والحذر ممايرد الينا من الغرب ومن مايرد منهم.



اؤيد كلامك أخي فالله وحدة العالم ماهو الغرض من وراء هذا الخبر 
وصلي الله وسلم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله ​


----------



## hait2007 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي و جعل ها العمل في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله.


----------



## explorator (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامير الحزين (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعل الله هذا العمل لوجهه الكريم وفى ميزان حسناتك
وصلى اللهم وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصاحبه واتباعه الى يوم الدين


----------



## م.عبد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد اللهم صلى على سيدنا ورسولتا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
بارك الله فيك ياخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## asiaghost (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بك (الهم اجمع كلمة الاسلام والمسلمين)


----------



## د م محمد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكر سعيك والله يكتبلك الأجر 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## هــنــدســة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري التصويت ونقل الموضوع الى المنتديات الاخرى والجروبات ايضا 
الله يجزاك خير ويعطيك الف عافية 
واذا في الامكان نعرف ايش صار على الموضوع بعد الانتهاء من التصويت سلمك الله دمتم بود وبالود نلقاكم


----------



## م.عبد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وسدد خطاك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك يا ورد


----------



## الاورشلى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم اللة الف خير ويجعل مثواكم الجنة


----------



## [email protected] (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ادور (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you for this topic


----------



## mamadosaper (20 سبتمبر 2007)

باركـ الله فيكـ


----------



## mfaraonic (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة يا أخى جازاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن أريد منكم جميعا أن تنشرة على باقى المواقع حتى تذداد النسبة


----------



## م. زيد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد...
أخي العزيز جزاك الله عن رسوله خير الجزاء


----------



## الاورشلى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## م/تخطيط عمرانى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين
رضيت بالله ربا و بالاسلام دينا و_*
*_نبيا ورسولا


----------



## م/تخطيط عمرانى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م المصري (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ,,,,,

نتائج التصويت حتي هذه اللحظه ,,,,,,,,,, رائعه و معجزه ,,,,,,, و هي لصالح اعظم الانام 
و رسولنا و حبيبنا غني عن هكذا تصويت ,,,,, لكن مشاركتنا بكثافه تدل علي مدي حبنا له ,,,,, كما رساله لغير المسلمين ,,,,,, تبين لهم مكانة هذا الرجل العظيم و الرسول الكريم ,,,,, محمدا خير البرية 

النتائج تقول ان 88% لصالح الحبيب ,,,,, و 12% موزعه علي باقي الاسماء ,,,, و الله ان هذه النسبه لكثيرة عليهم ,,,,,,, فلا وجه للمقارنه 







تحياتي العطره


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (23 سبتمبر 2007)

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله والله اكبر


----------



## باسم عاروري (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ولكن ارجو منك ان تقوم بنشره في جميع اقسام المنتدا وعلى الاخوه المشاركه في نقله ونشره


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم اجزيه عنا وعن امة محمد صلى الله وعليه وسلم خير جزاء ........امين 
و لله الحمد و الشكر 
و الله المستعان


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الحقيقة أنا ترجمت النص بالإسبانية فلم يعني إن التصويت جاري لكن كان مكتوب بما معناه أن النقاش أقفل لإن أكثر الأصوات غير مقبولة وعلى كل حال الله يجزيك الخير وزادك غيرة


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ثم لاحظو أنه ليس مكتوب محمد بل مكتوب محوما لا أعلم إن كانت تعني محمد بالأسبانية لكني أعلم أن الأسماء لاتتغير بكل اللغات إلا بعض الأسماء التي لها أصل بأكثر من لغة كيسوع وعيسى


----------



## bradoine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

barak allahou fik


----------



## bradoine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

Con motivo de la celebración del número 100 de 'La aventura de la Historia', el Consejo científico de la revista ha elegido a los personajes más influyentes.

ترجمتها :
Owing to the celebration of the number 100 of ' The adventure of the
History ', the scientific Council of the magazine has chosen the most 
influential personages.


----------



## bradoine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

Desde su punto de vista, ¿quién ha sido el más influyente?

ترجمتها :
From his point of view: who has been the most influential?


----------



## bradoine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

El debate ya ha sido cerrado. No se aceptan más votos

ترجمتها :

The debate has already been an enclosure. Any more votes are not accepted


----------



## bradoine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

التصويت انتهى


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يـــحــيى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الله ينصر الإسلام و المسلمين و يعلي كلمة الحق و الدين يا رب 
يا أخي مشكور كثير على هذا الموضوع و ان شاء الله يتسجل لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أروى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
انا فعلا فتحت الموقع وعلمت على اسم الرسول الكريم


----------



## فاتح روما (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وأدعو الجميع إلى نشر هذا الإستفتاء فهى فرصه عظيمه للتعريف بالحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------

